# [Video] The Jessica Fridrich Method Explained



## joshiebdapim (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey guys i thought i would give a little help to beginners in knowing what the jessica fridrich method is all about thanks


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 9, 2011)

We know what CFOP is. Really, we do.
If we don't we have a wiki.

Please stop making threads about things that 99% of cubers know already.


----------

